# Oil for high mileage 1.8t.



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

It might just be that my search skills here suck, but I couldn't find any recommendations for oil in a high mileage 1.8t. My '01 has a bit over 106k, and I live in a hot climate, should I be running something a little beefier than the GC I am currently using? Or is there no way to say without having an analysis done?


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Oil for high mileage 1.8t. (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_ My '01 has a bit over 106k

Thats just barely broken in


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Oil for high mileage 1.8t. (Little Golf Mklll)*

X2


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Oil for high mileage 1.8t. (Little Golf Mklll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Golf Mklll* »_
Thats just barely broken in










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Oil for high mileage 1.8t. (blacksmoke194)*

106K is just broken in. I believe that there are better oils out there.
I like Total and Mobil 1.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Mobil 0W-40 is a thin 40wt, that shears down pretty quickly, and I don't know that Total is worth the extra cost to have it shipped to me when I do 5km OCI.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Mobil 0W-40 is a thin 40wt, that shears down pretty quickly,.....

Proof or conjecture?!?


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
Proof or conjecture?!?









this.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
Proof or conjecture?!?









Me personally? Neither.
However, I have been doing a LOT of reading at BITOG, and that does seem to be the consensus from those who have had oil analysis done.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*

I just looked for a couple of posts at BITOG and the ones I found were favourable for M1 0W40.......I'll keep using it, you can do as you like!
I've only had 3 cars, (still have 2 of them and the other one's engine is still a top) and the engines have hundreds of thousands of hard miles on them. I think it's hilarious how concerned people get about oil with only minimal mileage on their engines!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

*shrug* Cheap insurance.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

106K??????? Where I am coming from people torturing their VW-s up to 250-300k before they sell it to another guy
GC is probably best oil you can get. The thing is with that oil that is manufactured by Euopean standards which are different. EU is administrative mess, but it seems when it comes to synthetic oils it worked in favor of drivers. I would stick to that, or if you still think you need heavier oil go and buy online Motul 5W40!
But do not forget, GC is heavy 0-30 oil, and in between two OCI's it is much more stable than Castrol 5W40 that is manufactured in NJ!


----------

